# Bandsaw mitre jig problems



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

I do a lot of really little boxes. Up till now I have handcut with mitre box (not chop saw) being desirous to retain my fingers. Got the idea to make a sled mitre jig for my bandsaw as I felt that would be safer than my tablesaw. My problem is that I cannot get it fine tuned enough to suit me. The ends of the joints are always open no matter how I nudge the fence.

I am starting to wonder if the problem is not the fence but blade flex. I am noticing that about every cut is ever so slightly concave. Not sure if you can tell that from the second pix. At any rate, I wonder if anyone has suggestions as to why I am getting the slightly coved shape on the miter?

Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe try a wider carbide blade if possible, or a slower feed rate. Good luck.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Kevin, you re experiencing a problem inherent with the bandsaw. A wider blade with proper tension may help. trying to cut miters with repeatability on a sled with the bandsaw creates its own set of issues. You would almost have to have a sled that adjusts with blade settings,etc. good luck JB


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get a Lion miter trimmer or make an angled shooting board.

You will never get consistent results mitering with a band saw,
but a single stroke with a miter trimmer will do it more perfectly
than any saw.


----------

